# Pet Peeves



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll start with two that bother me.

1. People driving in the rain without their headlights turn on. Hey Dummies, its the law plus its easier to see your vehicle with its lights turned on. I bet it's about 60% compliance in the Cleveland area. Even seen cops without lights on. If you use your wipers, use your lights!

2. People that try to sell in the marketplace but don't post a location. I haven't done it yet but I've been tempted to call some people and ask for the location when they just leave a phone number.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

1) People that have to practically stop their vehicle in the road to make a turn

2) People on the phone while they're driving and are either all over the road or driving way under the speed limit or both and are totally oblivious to it ... if you can't drive and talk at the same time, try not talking ...

3) People in general not paying attention while they're driving, either sitting thru a light change or have to cut across 2-3 lanes because they missed the turn and flip you off when you give them the horn ... or give you that stupid smile that says "I know I'm an idiot but I can't help it" ... oughta be like NASCAR, when they're being stupid, give 'em the chrome horn ... better yet, a pair of those flip up machine guns James Bond had on his Aston 

4) Bicycle riders who ride down the middle like they own the road, going 12 in a 35 and won't get over ... we have bike trails in the park here and they still drive down the middle of the road ... folks, we spent thousands of taxpayer dollars for you to have a bike trail, try using it, if you can't keep up with traffic and do the speed limit you shouldn't be on the road


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll start with two that bother me.
> 
> 1. People driving in the rain without their headlights turn on. Hey Dummies, its the law plus its easier to see your vehicle with its lights turned on. I bet it's about 60% compliance in the Cleveland area. Even seen cops without lights on. If you use your wipers, use your lights!
> 
> 2. People that try to sell in the marketplace but don't post a location. I haven't done it yet but I've been tempted to call some people and ask for the location when they just leave a phone number.


My pet peeve are people who are always late. If you say you are going to meet me at 5:00 , don't show up at 5:30 and act like it's no big deal.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

One more about driving... the person who is going 25 mph on the ramp to get on to a 65 mph highway.... I feel like banging my head on the steering wheel when that happens.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a problem with people who chew loudly. For some reason, I cannot stand it when I hear someone eating. I may have a problem because It really puts me in a bad mood. 
I hate when people are lazy but feel entitled to something they didn't work to obtain. 
I get mad when people turn around in my driveway but miss the driveway and leave ruts in my yard.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry as I can be, but I blame LEO for the way people drive. seems as though LE just lets it happen. Example, when I taught drivers ed you are supposed to be 2sec. behind the vehicle in front of you, and 3 sec. on the high way. if even some of that was enforced I belive it may stop a lot of rear end crashes. Maybe the courts are full and there can not be any more tickets written. Did you ever see some one driving with a dog on there lap.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1) 'Bait and switch' sales adds.
2) People that have to have some kind of drama going on in their lives 24/7.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

People letting their dog ride with its head out the window. Would these same people let a child ride this way? Good way to lose an eye.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

People who tailgate my semi, flip me off when pass, then turn in front of me in a mile.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wheatgrass lemon shakes, starbucks , toyota prius , and couples that show pda, also. The way people drive in hood my god , people that take 100 items to self check out , double parkers , door dingers, i could keep going all day ohh yea dudes doing yoga but that should b with wheatgrass thing , and vegans ,my nieghbor trying to talk to me while he had a pound of dog poop in a baggie


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Use your turn signals!!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

This reminds me, I need to get a cat and name him Peeves...


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

one3 said:


> Sorry as I can be, but I blame LEO for the way people drive. seems as though LE just lets it happen. Example, when I taught drivers ed you are supposed to be 2sec. behind the vehicle in front of you, and 3 sec. on the high way. if even some of that was enforced I belive it may stop a lot of rear end crashes. Maybe the courts are full and there can not be any more tickets written. Did you ever see some one driving with a dog on there lap.


I've heard it all now, so now we get blamed for people's poor driving! One of the more stupid comments I've read on here!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

My buddy is a firefighter... He has a shirt that says. "I'm a fire fighter, I'm here to save your ass not kiss it!"


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Boat prep on the ramp at the water's edge, including kayakers that have to leave their car on the ramp while they load their gear.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My turn, how about people who tailgate you, then decide to pass you on the highway and then cut in front of you waay too early with no blinker? Especially when It's raining and spray your windshield? Argggggggggggggggg.
Or when your passing someone and they come up on your rear and try to push you faster? Or driving with their brights on behind you? Argggggggggggggggg.
Thanks Mr. Snake, I needed that.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

The 2 things i hate more than tailgaters - because I seem to encounter these every day.

1. When I am waiting at an intersection on another vehicle to pass before I turn or cross the intersection - trying to be courteous and not pass too closely in front of them. Then at the last second they slow down and turn - with or without a signal makes no difference at that point. Did you not see me sitting there waiting on you!? IF you knew you were going to turn, why not signal BEFORE the intersection, perhaps 100 yards from the intersection and I wouldn't have sat there waiting on you. Instead I got burned for trying to be courteous.

2. On my drive to/from work, I take a side street that crosses a main street in town, right down the road from a high school. Not only do the high schoolers block the cross traffic of the side street, but many times parents/adults do too. Sometimes I will be sitting waiting to cross the main street because someone has it blocked while waiting at the light, and they'll realize and pull forward to give me room to cross. Then the idiot behind them pulls up to fill the space, again blocking cross traffic and gives me a blank stare. 

I mean it was 11-12 years ago that I took driver's ed, but I remember them talking about courtesy and not blocking intersections, etc. Did they stop teaching it or do some people just not think?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I could list them all day but here are the ones that really bother me. motorcycles and bicycles that hog the center line. I've seen motorcycles so close to the center lines there foot pegs are over the center line on divided highways. and bicycles in bike lanes and there right on the outer line. they just don't get that if they get hit by a car there not going to win.
sherman


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> I could list them all day but here are the ones that really bother me. motorcycles and bicycles that hog the center line. I've seen motorcycles so close to the center lines there foot pegs are over the center line on divided highways. and bicycles in bike lanes and there right on the outer line. they just don't get that if they get hit by a car there not going to win.
> sherman


100% spot on. The motorcycles sometimes ride 2-3 side by side and the far guy is almost riding on the yellow line and then they want to flip you off or what not cause they are the one almost coming into your lane.

Or the bicycles that ride in a line on a 50mph road and then start filing out into the lane forcing you into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

The sound of a screaming woman, the smell of burning rubber, and left handed people.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll start with two that bother me.
> 
> 1. People driving in the rain without their headlights turn on. Hey Dummies, its the law plus its easier to see your vehicle with its lights turned on. I bet it's about 60% compliance in the Cleveland area. Even seen cops without lights on. If you use your wipers, use your lights!
> 
> 2. People that try to sell in the marketplace but don't post a location. I haven't done it yet but I've been tempted to call some people and ask for the location when they just leave a phone number.


Many don't realize that posted speed limits are for daylight and dry conditions.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Drivers in a center turning lane waving me out into traffic they don't even see.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

People using the term "boys will be boys" to excuse idiotic behavior by teenagers or young adults.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

People who text and drive.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> The 2 things i hate more than tailgaters - because I seem to encounter these every day.
> 
> 1. When I am waiting at an intersection on another vehicle to pass before I turn or cross the intersection - trying to be courteous and not pass too closely in front of them. Then at the last second they slow down and turn - with or without a signal makes no difference at that point. Did you not see me sitting there waiting on you!? IF you knew you were going to turn, why not signal BEFORE the intersection, perhaps 100 yards from the intersection and I wouldn't have sat there waiting on you. Instead I got burned for trying to be courteous.
> 
> ...


I leave a gap so as not to block intersections too. But that doesn't mean I am telling drivers it's clear for them to cut across. Not blocking is to allow on coming drivers to turn left onto the side street.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

↑


one3 said:


> Sorry as I can be, but I blame LEO for the way people drive. seems as though LE just lets it happen. Example, when I taught drivers ed you are supposed to be 2sec. behind the vehicle in front of you, and 3 sec. on the high way. if even some of that was enforced I belive it may stop a lot of rear end crashes. Maybe the courts are full and there can not be any more tickets written. Did you ever see some one driving with a dog on there lap.





rangerpig250 said:


> I've heard it all now, so now we get blamed for people's poor driving! One of the more stupid comments I've read on here!


Yes...I'm not an LEO rangerpig250 but kinda just shook my head as well when I read one3's post. Maybe he had one to many cocktails before he posted that. 
And...
...Thank You Rangerpig for your service to our community.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

since the pet peeves are mostly on driving , I will add one. I know most truck drivers are good but it only takes a few. I hate it when Im doing 55 mph, and a big rig decides to pull out in front of me, he knows I'll have to slam on the brakes or hit him or go off the road . I know they have to pull out at some point but they have enough experience they can tell how close somebody is before they pull out at a whopping 3 mph. !!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

fastwater said:


> ↑
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at first, someone driving poorly is not something I've ever been accused of causing before!! And thank you, I have a great job that I truly love!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> since the pet peeves are mostly on driving , I will add one. I know most truck drivers are good but it only takes a few. I hate it when Im doing 55 mph, and a big rig decides to pull out in front of me, he knows I'll have to slam on the brakes or hit him or go off the road . I know they have to pull out at some point but they have enough experience they can tell how close somebody is before they pull out at a whopping 3 mph. !!!


I just made a trip to fl and had several trucks pull out in front of me running 50 or 55 mph and I was running 75 mph pulling a boat. its a pain to have to brake hard to keep from rear ending them.

I also hate it when I'm running down the road in my motorhome pulling the boat and someone pulls right out in front of me and I have to brake hard then they hold me up. they think for some reason they just have to get in front of the slow moving motorhome.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

When drivers ease into an intersection waiting for the light to turn red only to turn right in front of you when you finally get the green light...I've seen this done 3 cars deep now...cant stand it.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

How about those people that drive slow in the left lane?


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

When IDIOTS think we all wanna here there car stereo blaring and thumpin 
While setting in parking lot/gas station 
Very little respect for others out there. 
Then there's the stop in the middle of the street to have a conversation like you own it


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

i know some might get a little mad at me for this but im going to say it. It ticks me off when your at a store or something and you have the guy who wants to shout and get all hot and bothered about who our president is, things in general, etc.

I was in Wal-Mart last night and come around the corner and some guy is talking to the sporting goods clerk about ammo and of course no 22lr so now its Obama's fault that he cant get 22 ammo and he looks at me and says you know what the problem with this country is very loudly. I just kept walking and he says hey, you know what the problem with this country is and goes into a rant about guns, ammo, the president, if our fathers were alive they wouldn't stand for this crap, money over seas, bla, bla, bla. After hearing the guy for over 5 min and the sporting goods clerk telling him he had to go i finally said STFU already. I got a look and he left. keep your b.s. to yourself and don't try and preach to people who don't want to hear it especially screaming like an idiot.

Another thing that ticks me off is my buddy he would have jumped right in there and had a good time with the Wal-Mart idiot or trying his very best to prove everyone wrong around him. I hope he's not on here but we go to a store to return something and the girl behind the county whips out a pocket knife to cut the zip tie and the knife is aimed at her hand. He says you might not want to do that way you'll cut yourself. She says i got this i do it all the time and now it turns into an argument with the store employee. He says well i thought i knew what i was doing and have the scars to prove it. She says well i do this all the time and never got hurt so.... He says well ive stabbed myself a couple times. Im just standing there thinking who is dumber.

It burns me when your driving and look over at someone and they think your "dogging them" or something. I was on the highway yesterday and a car passed me so i looked over and there's some thug in the passenger seat with his seat leaned all the way back and he turns his whole body looking at me through the back passenger door window and then turns completely around in the seat to look at me through the back window and run his mouth.

Man that felt better!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

a simple one, people who litter....and yes cigarettes are litter !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

razu said:


> When IDIOTS think we all wanna here there car stereo blaring and thumpin
> While setting in parking lot/gas station
> Very little respect for others out there.
> Then there's the stop in the middle of the street to have a conversation like you own it


Had this happen to me in Cols. About 4-5yrs ago. Two cars stopped completely jamming up the road having a conversation like it was ole' 'home week'. They had me, as well as several others cars at a stand still. Fortunatly, one of the cars that pulled up in the traffic jam was a CPD. These two stopped idiots didn't even care about that. The red faced LEO got out of his car, walked up to them and had one of the cars pull up into a driveway to clear the road.
The traffic jam cleared, I went around the block and the LEO had the drivers of both vehicles out of their cars. Hopefully he wore out two sets of pens and used up a whole ticket pad on them.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

1. Bad Drivers. The BMV might as well just give licenses out in vending machines if they are going to just pass people who do not belong behind the steering wheel. 
2. Relatives not taking keys away from their elders when they obviously don't have the ability to drive anymore. I know it's a heartbreaking thing to have to do but talk with your loved ones and work out a schedule of who can take them wherever they need to go. A few weeks ago I seen a gentleman in his 70's or older casually driving down the road with the right side tires on the curb. 
3. People who feed Squirrels  People around here hand feed the dang varmints so they have no fear of people. Last year they destroyed quite a few plants in my garden because I soaked their furry butts with ice cold water when I caught them sniffing around in my garden. For the past few weeks I've been dealing with one that wants to get it's paws on my new bird feeder after it has eaten everything the neighbors put out for it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is people who have pet peeves.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Pet Peeves piss me off...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> 3. People who feed Squirrels


Guilty as heck on that one. We feed the whole neighborhood clan of squirrels. We will have a dozen or more of the critters on our feeders at one time.
I do have fun with them as I put my phone up against the screen and turn on a red tailed hawk screech. I like watching the squirrels more than I do the birds.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Slatebar said:


> The sound of a screaming woman, the smell of burning rubber, and left handed people.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Slow down and consider a good lubricant!!!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is people who do not know the different uses of the words there, their, our, are and so on.... Then blast everyone else for their (there, they're-you decide) shortcomings. Oh yeah, since we are (our) on an (a) outdoor forum, for the Lake Erie posters, it is KELLEYS Island, not Kellys or Kelly's! Guess what I'm saying is that not a single one of us is perfect!! Have a blessed day!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another...when in grocery store, people stopping and talking to each other in the isles, while them and their basket block the isle. Or, those that take their half of the grocery isle out of the middle of the isle with their cart when shopping blocking everyone else from getting past them.
I just always imagine that these are the same people out on the road doing the same when they are driving giving us our driving pet peeves we've all been posting about.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> for the Lake Erie posters, it is KELLEYS Island, not Kellys or Kelly's!


How about musky or muskie!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

People that leave their shopping carts in the parking lot cause it's too hard to walk it a few yards to the rack.
I always get it for them and say "no problem I got it!" Like in happy to do it for them.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Man buns and socks with sandals.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ok, here I go again, people that drive in the far left lane on the beltway, then about 50 feet before their exit, they cut across, cutting you off, without a signal, to make their exit.
You know who you are. You should go to the bathroom, right now and slap yourself up the side of your head and say, boy, am I inconsiderate. 
Or your driving 55 mph and some idiot pulls up to a stop sign on a inspecting road, going 90 and then slams on the brakes at the last second. Get to the bathroom with the other guy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Overweight women in yoga pants. I swear I saw two twins wrestling the other day in Giant Eagle.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Overweight women in yoga pants. I swear I saw two twins wrestling the other day in Giant Eagle.....


Yes...saw one the other day in them. She broke wind and took of like a space shuttle. It was a sight!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

one3 said:


> Sorry as I can be, but I blame LEO for the way people drive. seems as though LE just lets it happen. Example, when I taught drivers ed you are supposed to be 2sec. behind the vehicle in front of you, and 3 sec. on the high way. if even some of that was enforced I belive it may stop a lot of rear end crashes. Maybe the courts are full and there can not be any more tickets written. Did you ever see some one driving with a dog on there lap.


I understand completely. Every time I go past SOM and Mayfield, there is some idiot breaking the law and never a cop to be seen there. Whether is running the red light or being in the two left turning lanes but deciding to go straight and cutting off the cars in the two right lanes. Or even making a U-turn on a seven lane road there. I haven't seen a police in a year pulling someone over at that spot. It attracts the worst drivers in Cleveland. I need to get a dashcam and make a best of Mayfield Heights driving video. Crazy..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Yes...saw one the other day in them. She broke wind and took of like a space shuttle. It was a sight!


Spit my drink on the keyboard again. Thanks for the visual...


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

buckzye11 said:


> People that leave their shopping carts in the parking lot cause it's too hard to walk it a few yards to the rack.
> I always get it for them and say "no problem I got it!" Like in happy to do it for them.


yep.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> How about musky or muskie!


Well, which one is correct?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> People that leave their shopping carts in the parking lot cause it's too hard to walk it a few yards to the rack.
> I always get it for them and say "no problem I got it!" Like in happy to do it for them.


I will second this one. Lazy people and then cars get all dinged up from carts


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Folks paying with EBT cards while wearing designer clothes, lots of bling and Iphone 7's.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dangit fastwater and snakeman, now I have to go gouge my eyes out with ice picks.

I'm NOT one to complain mind you but, on 270 North in Columbus, there's a construction zone that slows you down from 65 to 55 mph. I always slowdown and I'm almost run over by everybody else who doesn't. I have NEVER seen anybody pulled over??????


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

nooffseason said:


> Well, which one is correct?


Mooskie?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Dangit fastwater and snakeman, now I have to go gouge my eyes out with ice picks.
> 
> I'm NOT one to complain mind you but, on 270 North in Columbus, there's a construction zone that slows you down from 65 to 55 mph. I always slowdown and I'm almost run over by everybody else who doesn't. I have NEVER seen anybody pulled over??????


FWIW...Careful right in that area of 270N where you are talking about. Tis the season for the LEO motorcycle brigade to start getting out and sitting in areas they normally can't get cruiser in.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Mooskie?


Esox masquinongy.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Esox masquinongy.


I figure you Mooskie hunters know what Lazy 8 means. A couple of my friends took me out Muskie fishing, showed me the figure 8, told me about this place, I got hooked on both!. But my one friend said my figure 8 looked a tad lazy. Duh. I been hooked on both ever since.
It's funny, those big honking lures I used to make fun of when I went to the tackle store, are now in my tackle box and draining my wallet. Is that a pet peeve?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> I've heard it all now, so now we get blamed for people's poor driving! One of the more stupid comments I've read on here!


write more tickets.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> I figure you Mooskie hunters know what Lazy 8 means. A couple of my friends took me out Muskie fishing, showed me the figure 8, told me about this place, I got hooked on both!. But my one friend said my figure 8 looked a tad lazy. Duh. I been hooked on both ever since.
> It's funny, those big honking lures I used to make fun of when I went to the tackle store, are now in my tackle box and draining my wallet. Is that a pet peeve?


No...that's an addiction.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It is when you sell or give away all your other fishing gear cause almost nothing else matters. Stinking Mooskies. I got the fever. I hate em.

What's this post about again?


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> When drivers ease into an intersection waiting for the light to turn red only to turn right in front of you when you finally get the green light...I've seen this done 3 cars deep now...cant stand it.


Your aloud to go into the intersection to to wait for the signal to change, the problem is oncoming traffic run the red light so you have to wait longer to turn left when light changes. Also 3 deep is to many if they are at the stop bar when the light turns red they are running the red light. You are not permitted to turn left from the stop bar when light changes to red.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

People who use the campfire ring as a Dumpster. If your going to do it clean it out before you leave!!!!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The people that have to have the brightest headlights.  And the people who think that it's ok to let their pets run loose. Also the ones that park on the street, and have an empty drive way!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Tactics used to sell autos. For most people, cars are the second largest investment you will ever make. Yet we are subjected to commercials that sound like traveling medicine show barkers from the 1800's. "Come on down to Crazy Larry's where the deals are INSANE!" The last place I need a silly sales pitch is when buying a car. I don't want to pull in and see balloons and a monkey juggling in the parking lot.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You all feel better now? --Tim


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> How about musky or muskie!


black crappy or black crappie


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

one3 said:


> write more tickets.


Yeah, I keep saying they need one for " general stupidity " , I could write that to you on a daily basis I'm sure!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

one3 said:


> write more tickets.


Lol! Is it cocktail hour again???
Blaming LEO's for stupid drivers is liken to obese people blaming their weight problems on forks and spoons.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

or addicts calling drug addiction a disease. I know its a horrible problem but a disease is something you catch, beyond your control.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jbo said:


> Your aloud to go into the intersection to to wait for the signal to change, the problem is oncoming traffic run the red light so you have to wait longer to turn left when light changes. Also 3 deep is to many if they are at the stop bar when the light turns red they are running the red light. You are not permitted to turn left from the stop bar when light changes to red.


These people are all turning once the light is red...they do it all the time...every intersection you come to...they turn right in front of you when you have the green light...I dont care if you're allowed to move into the interesection or not...and its becoming increasingly popular for 1 or 2 cars to piggyback on the first car.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow said:


> You all feel better now? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 233046


... honestly, don't you think it's better to have everybody's "rants" all packed into ONE thread? heck, this thread should be a sticky !


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

People like one3 who blame LEO's for the bad driving on our roads !!! Could be the driving instructors they had while learning, eh one3 ??


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

1. Bass fishermen that wear flat brim hats.
2. Getting my spot I'm catching Crappie from invaded by said flat brim hat guys.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

D-bag parents that can't control their d-bag kids in public.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

James F said:


> The people that have to have the brightest headlights.


Part of the blame goes to the vehicle designers. I get high beam flicked all the time in the Saturn even though I don't have my high beams on and just have stock replacement bulbs not the super bright ones and have re-aimed them. 

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/deskt...-headlight-ratings-show-most-need-improvement


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

1. Person texting while I'm talking to him
2. Telling me how to do my job, when you have no idea
3. When a semi driver wants to get back in the right lane and everybody on the highway decides to pass him on the right.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> D-bag parents that can't control their d-bag kids in public.


Let me correct that for you...
..." D-bag parents that '*won't*' control their d-bag kids in public."


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

fishmeister said:


> 1. Person texting while I'm talking to him
> 2. Telling me how to do my job, when you have no idea
> 3. When a semi driver wants to get back in the right lane and everybody on the highway decides to pass him on the right.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Posters who get upset when their posts or threads are altered because they didn't read the PINNED thread. (Nobody pays much attention to pinned threads anymore)


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Not using the courtesy docks when they're wide open. I feel bad launching myself because I have to leave my truck there for 2 minutes while I dock at the courtesy slip. People are in their own little world in general.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

People who post photos from private lakes. Lot of good that does the rest of us.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Jet skis. 

When the water is calm and you're trying to fish.

Jet skis.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

My HOA. What a joke. Next house will be in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Motorcycle slamming and jamin through the first 3 gears. Yea, I have a bike too. Let me do it in front of your house.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fishingful said:


> Motorcycle slamming and jamin through the first 3 gears. Yea, I have a bike too. Let me do it in front of your house.


That drives me nuts too. Not just motorcycles, but loud car and truck exhaust too. It does seem like motorcycles are more frequent though. When I'm sitting at an intersection and there is some goof on a bike constantly reving the throttle , I always wonder what the point is.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The 0.9 cent that's added on the end of the price of a gallon of gas. This practice made sense when gas was 15.4 or 19.2 cents per gallon. It makes no sense now and hasn't made sense for decades. If the gas is $2.50/gal, say so. Don't say it's $2.499.
Time to ditch this stupid practice.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Mickey said:


> People who post photos from private lakes. Lot of good that does the rest of us.


How about if they post what they caught them on, depth of water or type of structure the fish were relating to. Speed of retrieve, weather conditions the day they fished, water temp, etc.... 

If these factors tell you nothing then you're not paying attention. If you only want to know the public location of where they were fishing, then again you're not paying attention to the details.....


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

beaver said:


> That drives me nuts too. Not just motorcycles, but loud car and truck exhaust too. It does seem like motorcycles are more frequent though. When I'm sitting at an intersection and there is some goof on a bike constantly reving the throttle , I always wonder what the point is.


I am convinced it is because the vibrations from revving gets their jollies going. I'm a sport bike rider (not a squid) but the large groups of those type bikes going by that make you pause mid sentence till they pass is annoying. Those poker runs are my pet peeve, drinking at each stop, blowing stop signs/lights, not riding staggered, following each other too closely, etc. There a multiples in the area each day on the weekends


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I enjoyed having a motorcycle before the kids came along, and may again someday. I've always wondered why they are exempt from half the laws that vehicles aren't. If my truck was as loud as a stock Harley, let alone all the after market exhausts (which seems to be the first thing every rider does), I'd get a loud exhaust ticket. You can ride double on a motorcycle with zero safety features and no helmet depending on what license you have and what age, but if I'm caught without wearing my seat belt in my truck with 5 airbags, roll cage, reinforced bumpers, etc. I get a ticket. 

That's why every time I see one of those "watch out for bikers" stickers I get annoyed. We should watch out for bikers, as well as pedestrians, truckers , other cars, etc. However, when it comes down to it, everyday vehicles aren't the problem. We all need to watch out for each other , but if I'm riding my bike I think I need to watch out for other drivers a little more than they need to watch for me. After all, im the one choosing to ride the smaller, harder to see, and more dangerous vehicle. 

The same goes for those stupid "angels on track" commercials. If you pull out in front of a giant train, it's your fault. It's not because there wasn't stop signs, Gates, lights, etc. Railroads are still pretty active in my area and I cross 4 crossings each time I drive to work and each time I drive back. In 33 years, I've never heard of a train/vehicle collision. Now because of this crusade, there are pointless stop signs everywhere that have caused several accidents from traffic being backed up and people getting rear-ended for sudden stops when a stop sign magically sprouted over night. 

Ok rant over... too much coffee today and not enough sleep last night.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Driving well requires skill and attention, and that requires effort. People want to drive with the absolute LEAST possible amount of effort.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Driving well requires skill and attention, and that requires effort. People want to drive with the absolute LEAST possible amount of effort.


...and therefore...'Watch Out for Motorcycles' and 'Loud Pipes Saves Lives'.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

When it comes to the sound of a Harley, I must be a weird dude. I have never owned one and have only rode one a couple times but I love the sound of a Harley. I think I could listen to the sound of a Harley or an aircraft Radial engine all day and never complain,,,


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

nooffseason said:


> How about if they post what they caught them on, depth of water or type of structure the fish were relating to. Speed of retrieve, weather conditions the day they fished, water temp, etc....
> 
> If these factors tell you nothing then you're not paying attention. If you only want to know the public location of where they were fishing, then again you're not paying attention to the details.....


What you say has some merit. I thought of that as well. But if you check the posts of the guys who were fishing public lakes the same day (including plx) you will see most did very poorly. Referring to a recent post from a private N.E. Ohio lake. And I DO pay attention.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

fishincontrol said:


> Those poker runs are my pet peeve, drinking at each stop, blowing stop signs/lights, not riding staggered,


Are poker runs when a group of bikers ( or a car club) ride in large groups and when they come to a intersection they block the other traffic so they can stay together in a group? I so then that is a pet peeve of mine. That's is annoying when they think they can hold up traffic just so they can ride as a big group.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Aaron2012 said:


> Are poker runs when a group of bikers ( or a car club) ride in large groups and when they come to a intersection they block the other traffic so they can stay together in a group? I so then that is a pet peeve of mine. That's is annoying when they think they can hold up traffic just so they can ride as a big group.


Yes...... They also have check points where they are given a playing card. At the last check or rides end, they see what kind of a playing hand they have gathered and get a prize or money for the best poker hand.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Driving slow in the passing lane, if your not passing get out of the left lane. Dogs and cats don't have anymore rights than cows or chickens. They are all on the menu somewhere.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mas5588 said:


> My HOA. What a joke. Next house will be in the middle of nowhere.


Well you're not in Kansas anymore!


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

people who leave their car at the gas pump as they go inside and shop at busy travel plaza


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I get almost physically ill when I am in traffic and someone is blaring that deep, thumping rap music that you can hear from 100 feet away!!!!!!!!! Makes me want to jerk open their car door and punch holes in their speakers....hahaha


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lewis said:


> I get almost physically ill when I am in traffic and someone is blaring that deep, thumping rap music that you can hear from 100 feet away!!!!!!!!! Makes me want to jerk open their car door and punch holes in their speakers....hahaha


At least when it's in a vehicle it eventually goes away. Try living near a neighbor that turns his home system up to Rock Concert levels. I feel bad for his next door neighbors.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

How about people who eat peanuts and put the empty shells back in the same bowl with the rest of the nuts?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

You're telling a joke and right when you get to the end someone else jumps in with the punch line.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Lol! Is it cocktail hour again???
> Blaming LEO's for stupid drivers is liken to obese people blaming their weight problems on forks and spoons.


What is an LEO please?


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

Mickey said:


> What is an LEO please?



Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

rk91279 said:


> Law Enforcement Officer


Thanks rk.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

You place a call and it says press 1 for English , so you press 1 and still can't understand what they are saying.... You order a service or product over the phone and the person taking the order is in good old USA and you can understand every word they say. You get the product or service and have an issue and call customer service/tech support and you need 3 interpreters and a back hoe to get through the heavy accents..


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Rachel the telemarketer calling from Card Services,,, Or the heavy accented guy telling you he is calling to repair your computer.. Politicians calling at election time.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea Rachel is funny every time she calls she is in a different area code. She starts by saying that everything is fine with your card. Should be fine as I haven't used it in 3 years.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Rachel the telemarketer calling from Card Services,,, Or the heavy accented guy telling you he is calling to repair your computer.. Politicians calling at election time.


 How about the one about your warranty expiring on your car.... I have never had a warranty on any of my cars... I buy junk for cash...and drive the wheels off them.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

spikeg79 said:


> At least when it's in a vehicle it eventually goes away. Try living near a neighbor that turns his home system up to Rock Concert levels. I feel bad for his next door neighbors.


My first place on my own was a duplex. Eventually the upstairs was rented out and all night long almost every night was that Boom....boom....boom!!! Late one night and having to go to work early the next day I came up with a plan. The only way to get to the basement was an outside cellar door. I went down, backed out all their fuses until I heard it stop, and took all the light bulbs out on my way out of the basement!!!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

razu said:


> When IDIOTS think we all wanna here there car stereo blaring and thumpin
> While setting in parking lot/gas station
> Very little respect for others out there.
> Then there's the stop in the middle of the street to have a conversation like you own it


This garbage gets me fired up. They do this at the drive thru at work. I sit their items on the counter and let them start thru the window for a while after I walk away. 

So many others I've liked on here so true! I only gotten thru 3 pages! Ya'll make me laugh. 

I guess Muskellunge is too tough


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Slatebar said:


> You place a call and it says press 1 for English , so you press 1 and still can't understand what they are saying.... You order a service or product over the phone and the person taking the order is in good old USA and you can understand every word they say. You get the product or service and have an issue and call customer service/tech support and you need 3 interpreters and a back hoe to get through the heavy accents..


I had problems with an HP laptop once and had to call customer service a few times. Each time you get sent to Timbuktu or somewhere and cant understand anything. I would eventually asked if there were someone english speaking in the UK, Australia, Ireland, Canada, etc, until they transferred. Sometimes accents are so thick it's like you're really in New Delhi or something.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lewis said:


> I get almost physically ill when I am in traffic and someone is blaring that deep, thumping rap music that you can hear from 100 feet away!!!!!!!!! Makes me want to jerk open their car door and punch holes in their speakers....hahaha


Can I donate to that cause?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hello this is Peggy......


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

FOSR said:


> How about people who eat peanuts and put the empty shells back in the same bowl with the rest of the nuts?


That's just nuts!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lewis said:


> I get almost physically ill when I am in traffic and someone is blaring that deep, thumping rap music that you can hear from 100 feet away!!!!!!!!! Makes me want to jerk open their car door and punch holes in their speakers....hahaha


I used to kind of a music buff and like to hear most music at a decent volume. Not loud but I've always liked a good sound system that I could hear the different instruments and such. 
At any rate, used to have some decent systems at the house as well as in my vehicles. My B-n-L was very good friends with a guy that owned a custom auto sound sytem shop in Ashland Ky and he used to get my systems installed at a very good price. The music was always crystal clear with very little distortion even at elevated volume. 
Anyways, used to love it when a 'thumper' pulled up at a light with his windows all down playing noise so loud that his windshield would be trying to jump out of the car along with the sweet melody of his license plate rattling with every thump. 
I'd crank on some George Jones, Cash or Jennings to the point I never heard the thumpin. Used to get some strange looks and a couple times these guys would even have the nerve to be trying to say something to me. Maybe they were complementing me on my sound system or they liked George Jones singing 'Rose Colored Glasses'.  
I would just always put my finger behind my ear making the jesture that I couldn't hear them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> That's just nuts!!


And I bet they felt nuts doing it.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea Rachel is funny every time she calls she is in a different area code. She starts by saying that everything is fine with your card. Should be fine as I haven't used it in 3 years.


I almost like it when Rachael calls. I stay on until the guy with the really THICK accent, named Steve, gets on the line.
Steve: Hello sir, how are you doing?
Me: Just great. Can you tell me what cards are covered under this wonderful sounding plan?
Steve: Gives me a long list of all major credit cards.
Me: Steve, can you tell me if the O-Go is covered?
Steve: The O-Go?
Me: Yeah, O-Go F--- Yourself!!! Click.......
Never gets old for me!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Frankie G said:


> I almost like it when Rachael calls. I stay on until the guy with the really THICK accent, named Steve, gets on the line.
> Steve: Hello sir, how are you doing?
> Me: Just great. Can you tell me what cards are covered under this wonderful sounding plan?
> Steve: Gives me a long list of all major credit cards.
> ...


 I'm gonna borrow that one next time!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

fastwater said:


> I used to kind of a music buff and like to hear most music at a decent volume. Not loud but I've always liked a good sound system that I could hear the different instruments and such.
> At any rate, used to have some decent systems at the house as well as in my vehicles. My B-n-L was very good friends with a guy that owned a custom auto sound sytem shop in Ashland Ky and he used to get my systems installed at a very good price. The music was always crystal clear with very little distortion even at elevated volume.
> Anyways, used to love it when a 'thumper' pulled up at a light with his windows all down playing noise so loud that his windshield would be trying to jump out of the car along with the sweet melody of his license plate rattling with every thump.
> I'd crank on some George Jones, Cash or Jennings to the point I never heard the thumpin. Used to get some strange looks and a couple times these guys would even have the nerve to be trying to say something to me. Maybe they were complementing me on my sound system or they liked George Jones singing 'Rose Colored Glasses'.
> I would just always put my finger behind my ear making the jesture that I couldn't hear them.


John Conlee , it was John Conlee that sang 'Rose Colored Glasses'...lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Drivers who swing wide to make either a right or left hand turn. This is unnecessary unless they are towing a trailer or driving a large truck.

Waiting until the last minute to use a turn signal.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You know,,, While driving and seeing all kinds of crazy things different drivers do,,,,, I often wondered if I could be arrested for mounting a shotgun to the hood of my truck and having a string coming back to the drivers window.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> John Conlee , it was John Conlee that sang 'Rose Colored Glasses'...lol


Sure you're right. You'll have to excuse me...a mind is a terrible thing to waste.  There were some foggy moments in those times. 
Maybe it was 'He Stopped Lovin Her Today'.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Sure you're right. You'll have to excuse me...a mind is a terrible thing to waste.  There were some foggy moments in those times.
> Maybe it was 'He Stopped Lovin Her Today'.


There will never be another George Jones,,sad..One of the best.. Bet he would have been a fun guy to have a few beers with or to spend a day fishing with...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> There will never be another George Jones,,sad..One of the best..


Again...you are right. There was a crew of exceptional talent during 'The Possums' hey day. He sure stood tall among all of them.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

"Please enter your ten-digit card number followed by the pound sign."

If they know you're going to enter ten digits. why do they need the pound sign as an end-of-input marker?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't want this to evolve into a political conversation but getting the recording on the phone to push 1 (or whatever number) for English and then you get a hold of someone that can barely speak English and you can't understand. And usually this is after you've been on hold for 15mins.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They should add a prompt. 

"Please press 1 for English. Please press 2 for good English"


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Whaler said:


> Drivers who swing wide to make either a right or left hand turn. This is unnecessary unless they are towing a trailer or driving a large truck.
> 
> Waiting until the last minute to use a turn signal.


I know right? I see people do this in a car? Why? What is wrong with you????? Just turn!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

people that drive on a parkway and park on a driveway! dang...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I know right? I see people do this in a car? Why? What is wrong with you????? Just turn!!


Watched a guy in a Hyundai sedan do this this morning!
Swung that turn like a guy driving a Peterbuilt.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

ccc said:


> people who leave their car at the gas pump as they go inside and shop at busy travel plaza


that pisses me off to no end. busy speedway by my work in the morning when I go to get gas. pump your gas, park in a spot and shop so I can get my gas and be ontime to work.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saw a guy at a Speedway just the other day park about 10 feet from the pump to put gas in his car! There were other cars parked near the store, and there was barely room to get between his and those. 

Depth perception problem? Get thee to an optometrist!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I pull an enclosed trailer for work in residential neighborhoods and when I go to back in which I do daily and takes maybe one correction each time and people either drive around me on a tree lawn or yell at me then I just go slower and tell them if they would of left two minutes earlier they would have been down the road that gets them more p-o ed


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

KPI said:


> I pull an enclosed trailer for work in residential neighborhoods and when I go to back in which I do daily and takes maybe one correction each time and people either drive around me on a tree lawn or yell at me then I just go slower and tell them if they would of left two minutes earlier they would have been down the road that gets them more p-o ed


I pull forward and back into my driveway all the time. I don't know what it is but when I do this and someone lays on there horn behind me. My truck always stalls and won't start until I get out open the hood. Funny how that works.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate when people ask me, when are you taking me fishing? I always tell them I fish every weekend, you tell me when you are coming up. Then I hope they never call, and they usually don't.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

With friends like that who needs enemies


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> 2. People that try to sell in the marketplace but don't post a location. I haven't done it yet but I've been tempted to call some people and ask for the location when they just leave a phone number.


Just look up the "Area Code", that'll give you their location. ;-)


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

No one EVER understands what I'm doing when I set up to back into someplace, they try to go under my tail EVERY time. I've learned to do it only when no one is anywhere near me.

I back into my garage because I know there is no one else driving around in there. Backing onto the street is another story, especially when the neighbor kids are riding on the sidewalk. Once in a while you'll see a news story when some kid gets killed getting run over by a backing vehicle.

As for swinging wide, I get a laugh when someone is driving more vehicle than they can handle, and they swing wide to get into a parking space, and then it takes them two tries before they finish badly anyway.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

When your treated differently than your siblings because you won't play moms slave labor when you work 6 days a week and the other one doesn't work 9months out of the year.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TClark said:


> Just look up the "Area Code", that'll give you their location. ;-)


330 goes from Canton to Youngstown. That's a pretty big area. Plus if its their cell it could be a Michigan or PA area code and they could live right next to me. My niece has a SC area code and she lives in Lake Tahoe CA. So sorry, area codes doesn't help all the time.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

People that claim they like the little walleyes better than the larger ones. Yet also claim they don't keep any perch unless they are 9" or bigger.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Bass fishermen, where should I start listing the reasons I hate them.
1) they ignore most no wake signs
2) They block the channels and act like they are within their rights to do it
3) They bounce their lures off our boats when fishing our docks
4) They are always fishing the gas dock or in my way when I'm going to the gas dock
5) the only good thing I can say about bassfishermen is, everyone could learn boat launch etiquette from them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mkalink said:


> Bass fishermen, where should I start listing the reasons I hate them.
> 1) they ignore most no wake signs
> 2) They block the channels and act like they are within their rights to do it
> 3) They bounce their lures off our boats when fishing our docks
> ...


Was wondering how long it would be before someone made an argumentative statement...pretty bold seeing how probably 80% of the people here are bass fisherman.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Kayaks don't belong on Lake Erie, PERIOD.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Was wondering how long it would be before someone made an argumentative statement...pretty bold seeing how probably 80% of the people here are bass fisherman.


Not being argumentative, it's a pet peeve thing.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

People that ask if their boat is big enough to go out on Lake Erie.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

People that can't catch fish with 2 rods but think they would with 3.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

1. people who leave bait containers around the banks of rivers or other bodies of water or just toss them into the water. Same goes for spooled fishing line.
2. people who flick a cigarette out of a car window instead of disposing it properly.
3. when standing in line at a store/counter and another register opens and the attendant says "can I help who is next in line" and the person at the back of the line sprints to open register to be next.
4. people who try to pick your pocket when fishing (casting into the pool you are working)
5. Close talkers----don't want to smell your bad breath.
6. Glory grabbers, taking claim for ideas or results they had little or nothing to do with it.
7. People who cannot lift the toilet seat and urinate all over it.
8. People who do not know how to flush a toilet when they are done!!!
9. People who flick boogers on public bathroom walls!!
10. IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mkalink said:


> Not being argumentative, it's a pet peeve thing.


Didnt say you were being argumentative...I said you brought up a topic that will surely get scrutenized, thats all...you said you hate bass fisherman on a fishing website.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Didnt say you were being argumentative...I said you brought up a topic that will surely get scrutenized, thats all.


Too crappy to fish, might as well stir the pot a little.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> 1. people who leave bait containers around the banks of rivers or other bodies of water or just toss them into the water. Same goes for spooled fishing line.
> 2. people who flick a cigarette out of a car window instead of disposing it properly.
> 3. when standing in line at a store/counter and another register opens and the attendant says "can I help who is next in line" and the person at the back of the line sprints to open register to be next.
> 4. people who try to pick your pocket when fishing (casting into the pool you are working)
> ...


This is what I'm talking about. Definite sticky material here. I think there should be a season on the toilet seat pissers and the no flushers.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Be like dad
and not like sis,
Lift the lid
before you p!$$ ..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

mkalink said:


> This is what I'm talking about. Definite sticky material here. I think there should be a season on the toilet seat pissers and the no flushers.


... sorry...didnt realize you guys sit down when you pee...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

9Left said:


> ... sorry...didnt realize you guys sit down when you pee...


Really? It's about cleanliness and respect, but that doesn't seem to matter to you.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

9Left said:


> ... sorry...didnt realize you guys sit down when you pee...


This is an absurd comment. Tell us all you don't/haven't. Think about it before you answer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

With many of these threads, it makes ya just sit back and wander...how the heck do we get from a pleasant, light hearted discussion to the edge of rudeness and insulting.
The only thing I can think of is someone starting to post things in a 'trolling ' manor trying obviously to 'stir the pot'.
What a shame!


Which brings up another 'pet peeve' of mine...WHERE 'S the 'shaking head' emoji ?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jeez..seems to be a few people wearing their sensitive jackets today...it was a joke guys, relax


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> jeez..seems to be a few people wearing their sensitive jackets today...it was a joke guys, relax


...and FWIW...IMO, those 'trolling' type comments started long before your comments 9Left.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fishing a location and guys driving up to you,roll down there windows--"doing any good".... 
Fishing crowds....
Spitting where people walk,or in trash cans,drinking fountains,around any kind of eating area....
People that don't wash there hands before or after using the bath room
People entering the high way at slow speeds,it's called merging for a reason.
When the person at subway cutting your sub does not wipe the knife off. 
People staring at kids and kids parents when they might be mis-behaving in public. You don't know the situation,don't judge.
The perfectly able using up handicapped parking spots.
Armoured gaurd vehicles blocking handicapped spots.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Found a new one this weekend. People who park their cars at crowded boat ramps when they don't have a boat or trailer, forcing the people that do to have to park so far away that it slows the ramp flow down tremendously because everyone has to wait on someone to walk a mile away to get their trailer or park their truck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> Found a new one this weekend. People who park their cars at crowded boat ramps when they don't have a boat or trailer, forcing the people that do to have to park so far away that it slows the ramp flow down tremendously because everyone has to wait on someone to walk a mile away to get their trailer or park their truck.


Yes,yes and yes...and often there will even be posted signs designating that area for vehicles with trailers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

lol, I like how everyone here have pet peeves, its funny though how a lot of us have the same gripes about people, must be the personality of fisherman. Although its sad sometimes these pet peeves turn some people violent, road rage makes me think of that.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess I did not realize it until this post came out but I have too many pet peeves. I do however believe the ones that I have are somewhat universal and they bother many people. Here are some more.

1. People who think the passing lane is for cruising, they refuse to go over the speed limit and will not move over. Michigan and Indiana drivers are notorious for this!
2. When you are in the passing lane and visibly behind a line of cars with only 10 yards between you and someone fly's up behind you and starts flashing there lights for you to get out of the way and there is no where for you to move over and let him get by you. 
3. When you start to pass someone on the Interstate and they start to speed up so you can't get around them. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
4. People you know who are constantly taking selfies and posting them on social media. total narcissistic behavior.
5. persistent tardiness
6. people who splatter food in the microwave or leave crumbs all over the counter and do not clean up their mess and or leave a dirty dish in the sink instead of rinsing and placing into the empty dishwasher right beside the sink.
7. People who constantly talk during a movie.
8. People who are walking their dog and let it crap in your yard without picking up the feces. 
9. People who help themselves to your things without asking.
10. wearing pants way below the belt line. I dont want to see your underwear or butt crack young man!


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Into the 9th page and finally saw something about "merging" drivers into traffic.
On the interstate entry ramps, the yellow signs are "YIELD" which isn't the same as merge. Yet drivers expect you to move out of their way and let 'em in. And sometimes I will. It's a courtesy.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fishing a location and guys driving up to you,roll down there windows--"doing any good"....


That happened to me and my dad one time. Wasn't catching much but dinky's then a family just happened to stop and ask that same question, told them no luck and just as they were about to leave a big fish hit my dad's line with such ferocity it broke his pole. The very next weekend we go back to fish there again only to find that same family and a bunch of their relatives/friends have taken over all the public access spots there. They all fished that area for the next month or so too. After wasting gas on 4 trips out there trying to find a spot they weren't using we stopped going there. 

Two more final pet peeve's 
1. Dog owners who refuse to pick up their dog's crap, especially in park trails or in parking lots. 

2. Horribly designed Interstate On/Off ramps.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Was wondering how long it would be before someone made an argumentative statement...pretty bold seeing how probably 80% of the people here are bass fisherman.


I'm a bass fisherman, and I get annoyed by some of the ignorant things I see done on the water by other bass fisherman. Not all, but there are some winners.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I watched a guy the other day in front of me at a red light, open his drivers door and dumps his ash tray, full of butts, on the road. Then he tapped it a few times in case he missed a few. I wanted to go up and thump his goard, but I was afraid of getting shot. So I sat there and thought about my happy place. Here with all of you. 

What really burns my rump is a flame about 3 feet high behind me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

jrose said:


> I'm a bass fisherman, and I get annoyed by some of the ignorant things I see done on the water by other bass fisherman. Not all, but there are some winners.


Me too...but it doesn't stop with SOME bass fishermen. Have witnessed stupid from bass,crappie,walleye,catfishermen...you name it. Have witnessed stupid by truck drivers, car and taxi drivers, drivers of big and little boats as well as fishing and pleasure boats, motorcycle/bicycle riders and even a few pilots flying airplanes and one flying a chopper.

The bottom line is 'stupid is gonna do stupid'.

But to lump ALL bass fishermen(as was previously done)...or any other style fishermen...or all drivers...motorcycle/bike riders in the same category is as about as narrow minded as it gets. And making statements as such on a fishing site where there are plenty of bass fishermen is trolling in the 1st degree. Then the statement about kayaks shouldn't be allowed on Lake Erie...nothing but out and out trolling to get a rise out of someone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Three(highway related): The (female drivers, normally) that tailgate me trying to get me to speed up! They used to be behind the wheel of "soccer mom" mini vans-Now driving SUV's like freakin' Indy cars! I try to drive at(maybe a shade above) the speed limit but that is never fast enough for them! Always petal to the meta! Then there's the people who are coming in the opposite direction towards me and turning right! Then they veer across the center line halfway into my lane, forcing me into the gravel to avoid a headon crash, to make a very wide turn as if they are driving a sixteen wheeler! Thirdly, the AHo's who are in the outside (Merge Lane) to my right. The sign on their side says "Merge(or Yield)-LANE ENDS"!! Then they peel out of the stop light!(I guess I'm supposed to "grandma" away from the light!), and cut me off! People like this are some of the reasons I don't carry a gun!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Three(highway related): The (female drivers, normally) that tailgate me trying to get me to speed up! They used to be behind the wheel of "soccer mom" mini vans-Now driving SUV's like freakin' Indy cars! I try to drive at(maybe a shade above) the speed limit but that is never fast enough for them! Always petal to the meta! Then there's the people who are coming in the opposite direction towards me and turning right! Then they veer across the center line halfway into my lane, forcing me into the gravel to avoid a headon crash, to make a very wide turn as if they are driving a sixteen wheeler! Thirdly, the AHo's who are in the outside (Merge Lane) to my right. The sign on their side says "Merge(or Yield)-LANE ENDS"!! Then they peel out of the stop light!(I guess I'm supposed to "grandma" away from the light!), and cut me off! People like this are some of the reasons I don't carry a gun!


43s in brimfield?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> 43s in brimfield?


That is one, another on 18 near Wmart!(Still bristling!)
By the way, really getting "into" the recycle thing!! Catching any fish?


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fishing a location and guys driving up to you,roll down there windows--"doing any good"....
> Fishing crowds....
> Spitting where people walk,or in trash cans,drinking fountains,around any kind of eating area....
> People that don't wash there hands before or after using the bath room
> ...


don't think I've seen an armored car block a handicapped spot unless its right in front of a bank or gas station and therefore the guard is carrying a lot of money and must be able to get in and out of the safety of the truck fast and its also company policy. when asked to move they usually do which is also against company policy and gets people fired.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Poor listeners. You know, you tell a story or make a brief comment and the listener asks a question that you just answered.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> don't think I've seen an armored car block a handicapped spot unless its right in front of a bank or gas station and therefore the guard is carrying a lot of money and must be able to get in and out of the safety of the truck fast and its also company policy. when asked to move they usually do which is also against company policy and gets people fired.


Yeah it's gas stations I see at most often. And I understand they need to be able to get in and out in a quick manner to avoid bad situations. 
But more often then not,when I see this. I see quicker more efficient areas to park,but there still blocking the handi-capped spots. And when the spots are used up,they will park else where. 
I seen one cut off an older handicapped lady one day. Forcing her to park further then necessary. An she had a really hard time getting into the gas station. 
I asked the gaurd as he was behind the counter,if that was necessary. He rested his hand on his pistol,an said,"sir,my job is much more important then yours,i am in a federal vehicle an I may park where ever I choose to"..... lol let's just say I got pretty hot. Got a pic of the phone number on his truck. As I took the pic (only took it for the numbers) he came out,dropped his money,again rested his hand on his gun. An started telling me I was going to prison for taking a picture of a federal vehicle an I was to remain seated in my vehicle (company work truck) why he reported me. 
Well I sat,called the company pretty sure the guy got fired,the manager told me there told to avoid handicapped spots but In bad areas park as close as possible regardless if it's handicapped or not. 
The guy sat there taking pictures of me,came up an told me to expect the Fed's at my door when I get off work an took off. 
I'm not saying all armoured guards are this way,an I understand they are handling large amounts of money.
Haha more just sharing a story of a crazy person that helped fuel my pet peeve.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That guy was full of it. He sounds like the type of guy that loves to find a reason to tell people that he wanted to be special forces, but he has a heart murmer or something and they wouldn't let him. He's watched too many movies. 

I've worked in security in one way or another basically my entire working life. I've worked very close with a certain armored truck company for a couple years as well. They're good guys for the most part, but there are definitely a lot of Paul blarts that get hired.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

beaver said:


> That guy was full of it. He sounds like the type of guy that loves to find a reason to tell people that he wanted to be special forces, but he has a heart murmer or something and they wouldn't let him. He's watched too many movies.
> 
> I've worked in security in one way or another basically my entire working life. I've worked very close with a certain armored truck company for a couple years as well. They're good guys for the most part, but there are definitely a lot of Paul blarts that get hired.


Yeah I figured it was a "few bad apples" case. And agree 100%


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep Saugeyefisher....sounds like you got ahold of the 'Barney Fife' of the armored car business. Lol!
Actually, that guy had no business or authority to tell you to sit anywhere....till whenever. Respectfully, private armored car employees are not LEO's or Fed. employees and do not have LEO powers.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fastwater you are right. However the fool guard was on a power trip and armed so doing as he said was probably the smart move.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Fastwater you are right. However the fool guard was on a power trip and armed so doing as he said was probably the smart move.


Yep...where's a real LEO when ya need one?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah it was really humorous. I sat in my vehicle long enough to see how far he was gonna go with this. But after he realized who I was on the phone with he didn't stick around to long.
I actually came back later that morning an went in to opiligize for any scene I may have causes.... the clerk an manager both agreed the guy was a irritant @$$. An told me no worries......
Another handicapped spot story.
I'm sitting in burger king eating lunch. I see a delivery semi pull in (during lunch rush). The trucker came inside an talked to a manager. Next thing I know the manager comes out to the table next to me an ask an older gentleman an his friend to move there car from a handicapped spot so the trucker could back in and un load. 
The driver complied but the drivers friend what red hot an I don't blame him. The truck driver went on to block me an 3 other cars in as well as taking up all the handicapped spaces.... 
Haha the trucker ended up moving. But not after I had words with him and the store manager. I couldn't believe how dumb these people were.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah it was really humorous. I sat in my vehicle long enough to see how far he was gonna go with this. But after he realized who I was on the phone with he didn't stick around to long.
> I actually came back later that morning an went in to opiligize for any scene I may have causes.... the clerk an manager both agreed the guy was a irritant @$$. An told me no worries......
> Another handicapped spot story.
> I'm sitting in burger king eating lunch. I see a delivery semi pull in (during lunch rush). The trucker came inside an talked to a manager. Next thing I know the manager comes out to the table next to me an ask an older gentleman an his friend to move there car from a handicapped spot so the trucker could back in and un load.
> ...


It always amazes me the scheduling of deliveries to especially fast food places. Actually, the truck driver is at a no win situation cause many of these deliveries are scheduled between the place of business and the drivers company and driver has to do the best they can. Too, there's not one fast food chain that ever took into consideration when the places were being built, to design the place in such a way that when a semi delivers product(at rush hour, lol!) that they aren't gonna jam things up somewhere. It's just gonna happen. Heck, there are some of them that when product is delivered, the entire drive through has to be shut down. And so you would figure that the delivery of goods would be scheduled early before the business opens or in the evening after hrs. Or at least during non rush times. 
Nope...doesn't work that way.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> That is one, another on 18 near Wmart!(Still bristling!)
> By the way, really getting "into" the recycle thing!! Catching any fish?


Hahaha I just quit chewing when that thread happened sorry


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

the drive thru comment reminds me, there is a McDonalds in a town close by that the parking lot is so narrow that when cars are parked along side and across from entrance in designated parking spots, and its lunch time and the drive thru line is very long, no cars can back from their parking places until drive thru line is gone. Craziest thing Ive ever seen. do not want to park there during lunch.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> the drive thru comment reminds me, there is a McDonalds in a town close by that the parking lot is so narrow that when cars are parked along side and across from entrance in designated parking spots, and its lunch time and the drive thru line is very long, no cars can back from their parking places until drive thru line is gone. Craziest thing Ive ever seen. do not want to park there during lunch.


I think that's every McDonald's. Haha I always wondered who the engineering genius is that designs these fast food places. Another favorite of mine is the the drive thru lanes that are one lane curbed in or landscaped to where once you're in, you're in. The only way out is to back out, and once someone is behind yo I that's out of the question as well. If you decide that you want to go somewhere else or God forbid an emergency occurs, you're stuck in line. Taco bell is notorious for this.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

When you wave somebody out into traffic and they do not wave back.

Cars that cut you off, pull out in front of you, and proceed to do 5 mph below the speed limit......especially when nobody is behind you for a half mile


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Everything's and anything I'm old.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Eyecrosser said:


> Everything's and anything I'm old.


Don't worry, a couple more years and you won't remember who you're peaved at.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry, a couple more years and you won't remember who you're peaved at.


Like dad said after he had surgery on his eyes..." there are some things I enjoyed not seeing". Lol!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry, a couple more years and you won't remember who you're peaved at.


Not true, takes about five minutes to let it go and move on. Anything other than that you might be looking for a problem.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

The ramp angles at Griggs.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> When you wave somebody out into traffic and they do not wave back.
> 
> Cars that cut you off, pull out in front of you, and proceed to do 5 mph below the speed limit......especially when nobody is behind you for a half mile


Dead on with both of those!!! Hate when people can't say thanks for cutting them a break and letting them in!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> Dead on with both of those!!! Hate when people can't say thanks for cutting them a break and letting them in!


Or acknowledge when you hold a door open for them. Makes ya feel like slamming the door on their heels.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry, a couple more years and you won't remember who you're peaved at.


ROTF!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wait, why am I laughing as I am probably just as old. ;-)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Dead on with both of those!!! Hate when people can't say thanks for cutting them a break and letting them in!


Yep, I always hold the door for people. It's funny that most of the guys say thank you. The woman.... not so much?


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

bobk said:


> Yep, I always hold the door for people. It's funny that most of the guys say thank you. The woman.... not so much?


My wife and I like to take my daughter to bills doughnuts in Centerville and I held the door for a group of women having a ladies night out and maybe 3 of the 10 said thank you. Made me want to slam the door on them.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mondays sneakily disguised as Weekends and the worst part is it's Monday again


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm puzzled when I'm on the freeway, wide open road with no traffic near me, someone catches up to me from behind and they just stay there glued to my tail. Why not pass me and move on? Sometimes I'll move to the left lane and lift off the gas, they float by and go on to whatever next vehicle is ahead and ride their tail.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's funny how millions of people all have ONE thing in common.... we are all better drivers than the other guy!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> I think it's funny how millions of people all have ONE thing in common.... we are all better drivers than the other guy!


Darn straight I am.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Back in the day the catch phrase was "Watch out for the other guy" which was also called "defensive driving" - the point was, you don't have to be the one to make a mistake; someone else might (or, will) goof up and you have to be ready for that, even if you're doing nothing wrong.

But this is a complaint thread, so how about the people who run blinding fog lights when THERE IS NO FOG?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a motorcycle and what bugs me is the fact that I can drive it without a Helmet (I do anyway) and yet while in a car, I must have a seat belt on. That makes as much sense as putting a band-aid over a gunshot wound.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Pet Peev: 
people that steal your campsite


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

That real natural looking hair color guy's use, sorry


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Neighbors not picking up after their dog


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Motorcycles ... one friend of mine was killed and another friend was told he would never regain the use of his right arm. In each case, someone did a bad left turn in front of them, causing a crash. I'm glad that I don't carry the guilt of causing any crash like that.

The friend who died had a helmet and they sawed his skull open to relieve the swelling of his brain but he still died anyway. The other friend is now a professor of geography at California State. He defied the predictions and has about 50% of the use of that arm.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

9Left said:


> Pet Peev:
> people that steal your campsite


Holy SH*T that was funny!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Frankie G said:


> Holy SH*T that was funny!!


Not really, it happened to him. Tent, sleeping bag, and everything!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup...frankie... I made a post in the lounge called "all time low"...really did happen man… Whole damn campsite was stolen


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

9Left said:


> yup...frankie... I made a post in the lounge called "all time low"...really did happen man… Whole damn campsite was stolen


Oh great....I just made the pet peevs list! Seriously though....who in the hell does that? Out of all the times I've been camping in life never in a million years would I have ever thought something like that would happen. Sorry to hear it. Do you have the means to replace your gear?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

frankie... just read my thread in the lounge section


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Idiots who drive down the turn lane for up to a mile, especially ones in quarter million dollar cars from Oil rich foreign countries with a limited english vocabulary which amounts to "No, no & no" when you try to tell them what the hell they are doing wrong.


----------

